
Matthew Keys released from prison after two years - sparkzilla
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/matthew-keys-now-freed-from-prison-is-ready-to-get-back-to-journalism/
======
sparkzilla
For some background on Key's case check this timeline:
[https://newslines.org/matthew-keys/](https://newslines.org/matthew-keys/)

